# color change



## azcharlie (Mar 10, 2014)

I have done BBB in the past and it has turned out great. I use a dry cure and in the past the meat has changed from pink to a bright red while in the cure. This time I am doing a test smoke on some belly 3 1/2 lb.

My son has 4 pigs going to the butcher in about a month and he wants me to do his bacon for him. So I want to get this worked out before then.

As I said before the meat has always turned a bright red. But not this time it has changed to a shade of brown,  It has been sealed in a vacuum bag in the cure for 7 days now turning it every day.

Should I be concerned about this or is it normal?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2014)

not to worry....  it will turn red when it warms up to cooking temps....    same as bacon does when it hits the pan......


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 13, 2014)

Try letting is sit overnight uncovered in the refrigerator giving an occasional flip or two. That should redden it up good. Works on sausage anyway. Makes me think it takes a little time and some air to make it cure right.


----------

